# Massive Audio Nano Bit BX4 review



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Well, I haven't reviewed anything in a while. One of the things I have reviewed the most for those who have kept track (yeah no one has) is definitely small foot print 4 channels. This time around It's the smallest I have had the pleasure to handle yet.

Let’s get to it.

About the Nano bits. These are no longer made at the same build house that massive has used before (SoundMagus) and these particular models are said to be massive exclusives. These are not a replacement for the similarly named nano's that are more traditional class AB, they are a whole new line that is smaller still and more efficient because it is full range class D.

The difference with the nano bits vs other class D's as you will see is how small they are. These are tiny. Really tiny. Smaller still than the much talked about class GH arc mini clones that have made the rounds these past few years. When I saw these I had to give them a try being the small foot print amp hoarder that I am.

The dimensions are as follow:

Height 
1.6"

Width
5.0"

Length 
8.3"


Power ratings are

2 Ohm RMS
240W x 4

4 Ohm RMS
120W x 4

4 Ohm Bridged 
480W x 2

It's safe to say that the 2ohm and bridged ratings can be seen as "peak" power. Massive rates their amps using a speaker instead of the more traditional resistor. This is allowed within the CEA rating system. Nothing wrong with it as long as we know what we are getting. My guestimate on actual total output should be around 400 to 500 watts RMS. That's certainly nothing to sneeze at especially when looking at its size. I am trying to arrange a benching of it but no guarantees. Check back often 

Moving on

* Unboxing*

First off the usual massive audio box that opens like a treasure chest. The amp is snug and held well in place by Styrofoam ends just like the massive nano's.



















Once opened we can see the contents where we get everything that one would expect plus a few goodies

4 x mountings screws
4 xadhesive mounting pads
1 x40 amp replacement fuse
2 xhexa bits
2 x high level input connector wires










First thoughts is that it looks much better in person (as is often the case) than in the pictures form the massive web site. The finish isn't identical to the previous nano's but similar brushed aluminium look. Here we see a traditional rectangle with smooth surfaces as is the usual style from massive. It's definitely a safe look that doesn't go out of style and is probably the best in terms of packaging to keep it as small as possible. Good news for us small foot print lovers


Below we see the input area; everything is well laid out and close together since it is so small. Selectable xovers that go from 55 to 275. It is certainly a big step up over the fixed one I had on the sony XM4S however I would like to see them ideally be able to go up to tweeter levels (4 or 5K) for ultimate flexibility. Minor gripe that most people wouldn't care about anyways. My other complaint is that gone are the "detents" that were on the nano's for xover and gain, it's a small thing that I haven't come accross often but I certainly enjoyed. No biggy though as playing with those knobs is certainly not a daily occurrence.... more of a set it and forget it.










Next up power and wire inputs. We can't see it so well from the pic but that is a 40amp fuse giving an idea of what kind of output we can see from it. Definitely like the angled terminals.











Now let’s have a look at just how small it is, I used what I had on hand but for many it could help give a good idea how small it really is.

Here it is next to the Nx5 from massive










It’s very thin, I could see myself hiding this pretty much anywhere... or hiding many of them in various locations throughout the vehicle. As someone who like installing all his own stuff and hiding them… I also usually use multiple amplifiers for complex multichannel systems; I love the flexibility these amps offer. I am sure you might be like me thinking about where you could hide them. Forget about “under the seat”, you could fit multiple of these under the seat… but now you can think about hiding them behind panels, in useless openings.... they are so light, maybe even inside door panels. The mind goes on and on.










Here it is next to a JBL MSA amp. Foot print is similar but...










The JBL is almost twice as thick and a lot heavier.










*edit*
I was requested to remove the gut pics since they are so new. Will post them back after they have been out for a little while.


Check back for my thoughts on its performance once I have put it through its paces.


product page
Massive Audio BX4 - 4 Channel Digital » Massive Audio

PDF
http://www.massiveaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Massive-Bit-Manual-120714.pdf


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SUB'd I just placed an order for all the New NANO bit amps today a 2ch, 4ch and Mono

thanks!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Place Holder


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

DAT said:


> SUB'd I just placed an order for all the New NANO bit amps today a 2ch, 4ch and Mono
> 
> thanks!


You are quick!


----------



## Mike Troll (Dec 14, 2006)

any idea on actual price?

I know the website says "$449" but we also know they can be had cheaper.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

PM user DAT what “street price” could be 

Aside from that we will have to wait for these to hit the usual sites to see. If you want them now though, it's MSRP minus 20%. It's always more expensive to get something when it's fresh out of the bakery haha.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Please do, These are nice amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.....blah blah blah.


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, it is an different manufacturer, it seems that Gary Lai is in the game now:

But it doesn't look that exclusive...


----------



## Smudgeface (May 15, 2012)

Interesting that their rated power output is greater with a higher impedance load. Anyone know why this is the case?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Those things are small.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

PimpMySound said:


> Yes, it is an different manufacturer, it seems that Gary Lai is in the game now:
> 
> But it doesn't look that exclusive...


Great find. Indeed one wonders how exclusive things end up being.

Browsing through their catalog I can see they have some PDX clones hehe.

Output seems more realistic to for the nano bits.
90W x4 (2Ω)
60W x4 (4Ω)
180W x2 (4Ω Bridged)

Seeing as most 4channel massive amps are rated at 120 and that one of the nano's was benched at 60, also knowing they bench with a speaker, it seems inline with what we have already seen in the past. CEA is so flawed. I wish massive would rate more inline with what methods we are expecting . I personally feel for the size the real ratings are still very attractive.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

I am having a hard time believing the wattage rating, specially considering fuse size, but the size is very attractive. This could be a good amplifier for a simple active front stage. In my car I have a flat spot of 7 by 10 inches for an amplifier, so it would have been great to find something that fits. Unfortunately, I eventually installed an amp in different location.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Part 2 of the review can be found here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-audio-nano-bit-bx4-review-part-2-hands.html


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I just want to add to this since my purchase was based on your review. Thanks btw. 

I installed 2 of the bx4's on Saturday. Using 2 channels for audible psychic full ranges, 2 for Dayton 8in midbass and using internal amp crossovers. KISS right? Lol 

The other amp is for rears and bridged mono for focal sub.

I have several test tracks that I've used for many years in home and car systems to evaluate dynamics, micro dynamics, impact, power, and control.

These replaced my ARC audio KS series amps. I've also used Alpine and jl digital amps in current ride. 

For the size, the power is actually very good. The control of sub and midbass really surprised me. My 13in focal is quite efficient but still... how can an amp this size (actually half the amp) control a sub so well? An amp that you can't fit 4 gauge wire in without trimming half the strands. An amp that has speaker wire terminals that used the smallest alan wrench I had (it comes with nedded tools but I chose not to open accessory package) in my box? Truly amazing

The imaging, which I believe is mostly attributed to install and ta, was as good as with my other amps. I could find nothing missing or anything the massives couldn't do that my other amps did. 

To sum up.... if you want stealthy, efficient amps this is a no brainer.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This review makes me very happy as I also have two of these amps except one is a two channel. They will be powering my Pioneer Stage4 components, and my Kenwood 12" flat subwoofer. I know that I will be able to fit both under my passenger seat easily. I didn't know that 4 gauge would be hard to use on these, oh well the price to pay for efficiency...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> This review makes me very happy as I also have two of these amps except one is a two channel. They will be powering my Pioneer Stage4 components, and my Kenwood 12" flat subwoofer. I know that I will be able to fit both under my passenger seat easily. I didn't know that 4 gauge would be hard to use on these, oh well the price to pay for efficiency...


Oh i see buy your other Nano bit from someone else....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No lol, I had my two channel way before the 4 channel was purchased. Which is why I needed a four channel as this was a one time deal. So if I were to be in need again? You would be one of my first stops...


----------

